
Computing in Colour (2013) - dalke
http://www.gresham.ac.uk/lectures-and-events/the-history-of-computing-in-colour
======
eru
Oh, I had hoped it would be about colorForth.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColorForth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColorForth)

~~~
dalke
Even with the British spelling? ;)

~~~
eru
I didn't even notice. The headline just spelled things the normal way, so it
didn't jump out to me.

